# Good house, GREAT barn!



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

We are trying to move our family from a large neighborhood (200 homes) in a huge school district into a smaller district with more opportunities for our boys. I currently board my horse, but we are looking for a place with some land and a nice barn. My husband thinks 2 acres is enough. He doesn't get that horses can maintain a pasture (with some help from me to keep it looking nice) and is afraid of having to mow a lot. He did indulge me and took me to a beautiful home on 5 acres with a really cool barn. Can anyone point me in the direction of pasture maintenance with some good information I can provide my husband? Here is a pic of the barn...I LOVE it!


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Another pic...


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

It's so cute! And my dream barn too! I love the dutch doors!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful barn and the grounds look like they're straight from a magazine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That place is awesome!

2 acres is definitely not enough. Keep working on your husband for more land...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

That's a nice barn! But I thought you did have to mow pastures...?


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

All the boarding barns I have been at, they do mow them (1 place mowed them twice in the spring an once in the summer, depending on how many horses where in the pasture. My horse had an almost 2 acre pasture with another gelding, and they ended up not mowing that one at all. We had to supplement with hay bales). But not 1 or 2 times a week like you have to mow your lawn. He's pretty proud of his lawn mowing skills, but doesn't want to do it all the time. The land is about 1 1/2 acres lawn and 3 1/12 acres pasture....I can handle that. Plus eventually I want to put in a riding arena


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Depending on the type of land and climate you have determines how many acres it takes to support an animal. I suggest you call your local farm bureau and ask them for advice. 

As an example, around here two acres can support 1 horse if you keep them off a good part of the year. In the spring our grass is so high in protein it can founder them if on it full time. During the winter they'll mud it up badly and ruin the grass. In both cases you let them out for a couple hours at a time. Once the grass gets mature in summer and before the rains start you can keep them on it full time. With 5 acres I would keep two horses on it but that's for around where I live.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Some people mow once or twice to prevent the grass going to seed. It will anyway but this seems to slow it down. Once it goes to seed growth slows right down. It is to your benefit to drag something, to break up the manure so it will dry. If you have a quad or riding mower, an old box spring (fabric burned off) does a great job of breaking up and scattering manure. If your mower has a bagger, it's easy to pick up the dry manure altho you don't have to if well broken up.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Cute, cute barn! 

Your county extension office can give you more information about pasture management (large or small) than you may ever want! 

On small parcels, I only mow to prevent weeds from reseeding (if they are the type to spread via seed). Again, the county extension office can give advice on improving pastures, and at times will even help with reduced cost seed or ways to remove weeds that are considered noxious in your area.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! I didn't even think to contact the county extension office. Obviously these pics were taken in the early fall, still pretty green grass. Both of my parents are Master Gardeners through OSU and my dad saw the photos last night. He's going to try and put me in contact with someone for a consult. My husband is slowly turning in my favor, I think! The pasture is large enough to support 2 horses. I only have 1 horse right now. She has turnout on her own because she is a pretty dominant mare. My boarding stables is considered a smaller "boutique" type barn. They are very professional and the care they provide is second to none, so I will pattern my care and feeding schedule after theirs.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, hubby won. No awesome barn for this girl.....the search continues. At least I know my horse is being well looked after at the boarding facility!


----------

